# New member, my Tokay.



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

As title, I'm new here. I've got a male Tokay called Zeus. Typical Tokay attitude. Love him. Pics to follow.


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## Khonsu (May 20, 2009)

I do like Tokay's, will probably keep them again one day.

What's he eating ?


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Khonsu said:


> I do like Tokay's, will probably keep them again one day.
> 
> What's he eating ?


Adult male dubia roach. 

Everything is on females now though to keep their numbers in check.


----------



## VixxieandTrixxie (Mar 20, 2012)

Aw he's lovely love the colours.


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Thanks.


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Got a rare chance to take a pic of Zeus. 


















Sent from my Z3 compact


----------



## scottishbluebird (Jun 1, 2012)

Basin79 said:


> Got a rare chance to take a pic of Zeus.
> 
> image
> image
> ...


I do adore these guys, but i like to keep my fingers!


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

scottishbluebird said:


> I do adore these guys, but i like to keep my fingers!


That's easy enough. You just don't try and stroke them.


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

He was out and about again when I went in to feed him.


----------



## lozmick (Jun 24, 2013)

I love my tokays I breed my pair around 8 babies per year from them all come out of the egg trying to bite so cute. I personally think every reptile collection should have at least 1 tokay they are stunning to watch and mine are so active and always on display. Congrats on having a beautiful tokay


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

lozmick said:


> I love my tokays I breed my pair around 8 babies per year from them all come out of the egg trying to bite so cute. I personally think every reptile collection should have at least 1 tokay they are stunning to watch and mine are so active and always on display. Congrats on having a beautiful tokay


My little man is very shy. When I go into the room to feed him or check on him before bed he'll often run to hide. Makes getting pics of him all the more satisfying.


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Zeus feeding. Can't believe he did whilst I watched. 

https://youtu.be/oT2h-f5o1CY


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Zeus eating an adult locust. Crunch, crunch, crunch. 

https://youtu.be/2zc578dTER8


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

Basin79 said:


> Zeus feeding. Can't believe he did whilst I watched.
> 
> 
> 
> https://youtu.be/oT2h-f5o1CY



That's a beautiful creature , bud !


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Zincubus said:


> That's a beautiful creature , bud !


That they are Z. Tokay's are absolutely stunning.


----------



## chase2200 (Jul 30, 2016)

*Looks great*

Congratulations he looks great. I've never had one but I've always considerd getting one.


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

chase2200 said:


> Congratulations he looks great. I've never had one but I've always considerd getting one.


I love Zeus. I love how he looks and I respect that he detests me. 

Tokay's are unbelievably beautiful. And seeing one running along the glass never gets old.


----------



## scottishbluebird (Jun 1, 2012)

They are great, but i like to keep my fingers, i want to handle my pets!:whip:


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

scottishbluebird said:


> They are great, but i like to keep my fingers, i want to handle my pets!:whip:


Ah right. A bit of me dies inside when I see a tame Tokay. It's like they've been broken. Much prefer a "natural" tree crocodile.


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Zeus eating a couple of moths. 

https://youtu.be/XJARHcChLRE


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Zeus having a few worms.

https://youtu.be/b2uW4KvIMvs


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Zeus was hungry again.

https://youtu.be/nz1UCRkntm0


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Bought some locusts.

https://youtu.be/dWd3Vw1CMBo


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

A quick locust snack for my little fella.

https://youtu.be/WBQ0RfL71Oc


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Decided my little man's home needed a hit of attention.










https://youtu.be/zT-QFG19Rvk


----------



## FishForLife2001 (Sep 23, 2014)

Very nice.

Sent from my 9001X using Tapatalk


----------



## scottishbluebird (Jun 1, 2012)

After watching that video, i then watched the adorably cute jumping spider videos. i THEN looked at MORE of those adorably cute spiders THEN i looked at care sheets:whip: (I'm Fiona Kerr on youtube, dont forget to scratch the poor goats ears for me!!)


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

scottishbluebird said:


> After watching that video, i then watched the adorably cute jumping spider videos. i THEN looked at MORE of those adorably cute spiders THEN i looked at care sheets:whip: (I'm Fiona Kerr on youtube, dont forget to scratch the poor goats ears for me!!)


Ah right. Jumpers are bloody fantastic little buggers.


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

FishForLife2001 said:


> Very nice.
> 
> Sent from my 9001X using Tapatalk


Cheers. I hope he likes it more.


----------



## scottishbluebird (Jun 1, 2012)

Basin79 said:


> Ah right. Jumpers are bloody fantastic little buggers.


Only things that bother me is they are so small and fast, be really scared i lost it! The moth feeding video, i watched that jump several times, still dont see it move!


----------



## FishForLife2001 (Sep 23, 2014)

scottishbluebird said:


> Only things that bother me is they are so small and fast, be really scared i lost it! The moth feeding video, i watched that jump several times, still dont see it move!


Maybe you could keep a native jumper as practice, and if you lost it there isn't a problem? Not sure how comparable they are to Basins jumper.

Sent from my 9001X using Tapatalk


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

scottishbluebird said:


> Only things that bother me is they are so small and fast, be really scared i lost it! The moth feeding video, i watched that jump several times, still dont see it move!


They're not quick really. Their jump is fast but they're not fast really. Not like my Ctenus red fang or pokies.

They are tiny as slings but again they aren't fast. I lifted my little one alone for the most part until he got around full size. Honestly you won't be disappointed with one. GO FOR IT!!!!


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

FishForLife2001 said:


> Maybe you could keep a native jumper as practice, and if you lost it there isn't a problem? Not sure how comparable they are to Basins jumper.
> 
> Sent from my 9001X using Tapatalk


Our jumpers are smart. But I'd just get a Phidippus Regius or similar. 

"Bloody foreigners coming over here, living in our houses and eating our crickets!!!".


----------



## scottishbluebird (Jun 1, 2012)

Basin79 said:


> They're not quick really. Their jump is fast but they're not fast really. Not like my Ctenus red fang or pokies.
> 
> They are tiny as slings but again they aren't fast. I lifted my little one alone for the most part until he got around full size. Honestly you won't be disappointed with one. GO FOR IT!!!!


Its so tempting lol, even though just a small spider, council not happy with my 2 dogs, 2 snakes, and crested gecko


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

scottishbluebird said:


> Its so tempting lol, even though just a small spider, council not happy with my 2 dogs, 2 snakes, and crested gecko


They're not even the size of an adult female black cricket. Do it. You deserve a treat.


----------



## scottishbluebird (Jun 1, 2012)

Basin79 said:


> They're not even the size of an adult female black cricket. Do it. You deserve a treat.


lol probably will


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

scottishbluebird said:


> lol probably will


----------



## scottishbluebird (Jun 1, 2012)

lmao that is my new screensaver:2thumb:


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

scottishbluebird said:


> lmao that is my new screensaver:2thumb:


Ha ha ha. There's a few more pics of him in my invert thread to tempt you some more.


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

You hate to see tame Tokays? 
They seem broken?
OR, more likey
You've never encountered a tame Tokay, too scared to try and use the old "it's more natural" cop out. 
You'll find that tame toks aren't broken, they're accustomed to human contact and no longer see you as a threat.


----------



## FishForLife2001 (Sep 23, 2014)

I thought PETA had hired a poet for its next advertising campaign at first read of that.

Surely it is a personal choice if you want a tame lizard or not? There are no real benefits to the animal of taming it so I see no reason to do so. Get a leo if you want a handleable lizard.

Sent from my 9001X using Tapatalk


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

There are lots of benefits, health checks being the main one. I assume you disapprove of tamed dogs and cats too then? 
I agree it's personal choice but saying they've been "broken" is very derogatory to those who have tamed their tokay.


----------



## FishForLife2001 (Sep 23, 2014)

ginnerone said:


> There are lots of benefits, health checks being the main one. I assume you disapprove of tamed dogs and cats too then?
> I agree it's personal choice but saying they've been "broken" is very derogatory to those who have tamed their tokay.


It isn't a benefit to the animal as such, fair enough it will make health checks easier but I see this more as a human benefit. 

Yes actually for the most part, I think it would have been better if dogs and cats were never tamed- look at the terrible health risks many dog breeds have due to selective breeding. Dogs and cats are hardly comparable to what are essentially wild animals though.

I guess that depends on how you see it.



Sent from my 9001X using Tapatalk


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

Of course it's a benefit to the animal. Treating a distressed animal without causing more stress of capture is a massive benefit. 
Selective breeding isn't the same as taming, many people Selective breed wild animals both in captivity and the wild.


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

ginnerone said:


> You hate to see tame Tokays?
> They seem broken?
> OR, more likey
> You've never encountered a tame Tokay, too scared to try and use the old "it's more natural" cop out.
> You'll find that tame toks aren't broken, they're accustomed to human contact and no longer see you as a threat.


Twas a tongue in cheek term. Naturally Tokay's are tenacious. And I know captivity is in no way natural but I just prefer Tokays to keep their "spirit". It's entirely personal. 

Why would I be too scared to tame a Tokay? If I wanted a tame gecko I'd have bought a Leopard (love those by the way. It's their little faces). It's certainly no cop out either. 

You've obviously had a crap nights kip or stubbed your toe.


----------



## FishForLife2001 (Sep 23, 2014)

ginnerone said:


> Of course it's a benefit to the animal. Treating a distressed animal without causing more stress of capture is a massive benefit.
> Selective breeding isn't the same as taming, many people Selective breed wild animals both in captivity and the wild.


The potential for healthcare and the stress caused by this is always there, and as such it could be considered 'wrong' to keep any animals captive. I doubt it is any better to stress an animal out taming it than it is to stress it through health checks etc. 

Also, a tamed lizard is still going to be stressed by anything more than weighing and basic health checks so I don't see this benefit as being particularly large.

I know. I didn't say they were. 

Sent from my 9001X using Tapatalk


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

Not really, I just find it annoying and derogatory when people say animals have been "broken" as if the owner has some how damaged, mistreated or ruined an animal by taming it.
Taming is also a poor choice of words with tokays to be honest as it's more accustomisation to your presence. They still have "spirit" and are very tenacious. They'll also let you know if they aren't in the mood to come out.


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

There is clearly not stress in an animal that willingly leaves the enclosure onto your hand, the reasons why they would do this are often debated but it is definitely not stressed if it's doing so of its own will.


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

ginnerone said:


> Not really, I just find it annoying and derogatory when people say animals have been "broken" as if the owner has some how damaged, mistreated or ruined an animal by taming it.
> Taming is also a poor choice of words with tokays to be honest as it's more accustomisation to your presence. They still have "spirit" and are very tenacious. They'll also let you know if they aren't in the mood to come out.


It's just the term I just use whenever I see a Tokay being handled and it's not locked onto a finger. "Ere mister, your Tokay is broken good n proper I say".


----------



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

ginnerone said:


> There is clearly not stress in an animal that willingly leaves the enclosure onto your hand, the reasons why they would do this are often debated but it is definitely not stressed if it's doing so of its own will.


 Hello stranger - where have you been? Missing in action? - a bit like myself :2thumb:


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

jools said:


> Hello stranger - where have you been? Missing in action? - a bit like myself :2thumb:


Been lurking around now and again but stopped posting when there were more spoons than the mods could control. 
You missed me :whistling2:


----------



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

ginnerone said:


> Been lurking around now and again but stopped posting when there were more spoons than the mods could control.
> You missed me :whistling2:


 Of course we missed you - there is no-one else like you :whistling2:


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

https://youtu.be/RHYCkuxVrW4


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Wax worms for my little man.

https://youtu.be/RzDH0pbD_h4


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Finally managed to get a few pics of Zeus. Couldn't get full body shots but I'm not bothered. I'm just chuffed to get some of the handsome fella.


----------



## lozmick (Jun 24, 2013)

Looks proper chubby now is he calling yet? Love my tokays but stopped breeding them for now will get more soon


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Lozmick geckos said:


> Looks proper chubby now is he calling yet? Love my tokays but stopped breeding them for now will get more soon


Yep. He's calling and I absolutely love it. Although I do feel sorry for him as he isn't ever going to attract a female.


----------



## lozmick (Jun 24, 2013)

Well get him one then. You know you want to even the babies hatch and try to get you. I left the babies in with the adults until they reach sexual maturity


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Zeus having a few morio worms.

https://youtu.be/y21l2Xa2Oik


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Dubai roaches on the menu.

https://youtu.be/AeiG8AE_4_M


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)




----------



## lozmick (Jun 24, 2013)

Nice shot of him basin. Looks proper chunky.


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Zeus seemed to be well up for his morio worms.

https://youtu.be/apAhwvqD94A


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Zeus having a F/T fuzzy mouse.

https://youtu.be/CTnVkSoeELI


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Morio worms for Zeus.

https://youtu.be/SnjPzkVAmZg


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Being that it's World Lizard Day it'd be rude not to.

https://youtu.be/pVIuT2z4Fxk


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Feeding Zeus a locust.

https://youtu.be/F7hdNz14X78


----------



## Jonnyshez (Sep 14, 2017)

Wow have to say, he's a little stunner


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Jonnyshez said:


> Wow have to say, he's a little stunner


Indeed he is.


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Really chuffed at how his enclosure as come on.

Put a couple of live plants in.









How they've grown. Enough to take the fake one out.









https://youtu.be/i0sPDcQq-ys


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Zeus chilling out. 

https://youtu.be/eW4P3DacBE4


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

A locust for my little man. 

https://youtu.be/pyEq09EkUzU


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

A F/T mouse treat for Zeus. 

https://youtu.be/2MFJzONlr_s


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Wax worms for Zeus.
https://youtu.be/cuN9duMNYv8

A bit of fun.
https://youtu.be/FjS1zGKyPCw


----------



## tiddas (Jan 9, 2018)

i do have a soft spot for tokay's! the colouring always gets me :blush:


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Breakfast time!!!!!!!

https://youtu.be/dr5Y1G4WQMw


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Crickets for Zeus. 

https://youtu.be/hSE0Kh2pctA


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Breakfast for Zeus. 

https://youtu.be/KY6IbhAUBb4


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

A quick locust appetiser for Zeus. 

https://youtu.be/MpnjIE3-mEY


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Quick snack for my little man.

https://youtu.be/TIDSl6ZJpJI


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Finally managed to record audio of Zeus calling. 

https://youtu.be/uKFZHHdYLcQ


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Zeus gets déjà vu.

https://youtu.be/gY_3Prw_FTo


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Good evening Zeus. 

https://youtu.be/2WMy_cNxxrc


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Treated Zeus to a mouse. 

https://youtu.be/kRBL1RC_6pU


----------



## Bombjack (Jan 16, 2015)

How's he getting on? Got any size comparison pictures?


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Bombjack said:


> How's he getting on? Got any size comparison pictures?


Apologies Bomb. Didn't see your post until now. Unfortunately I haven't got any pics of when I got Zeus. He's doing great though thank you. Just recorded this. 

https://youtu.be/tQ4dpR2CIvo


----------



## Bombjack (Jan 16, 2015)

Basin79 said:


> Apologies Bomb. Didn't see your post until now. Unfortunately I haven't got any pics of when I got Zeus. He's doing great though thank you. Just recorded this.
> 
> https://youtu.be/tQ4dpR2CIvo


No problem! :thumb: thanks for the update


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Zeus: A hop, skip and a JUMP!!!

https://youtu.be/P9EGCoEVRHk


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Managed to get my phone in his enclosure to nab a pic of Zeus shedding.


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Morio worms where on the menu. 

https://youtu.be/fpUO4Sie-_k


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Up close and personal with the old velcro toes.


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Caught Zeus shedding. 


https://youtu.be/Rj8AYVrpmaE


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Room service for Zeus. 

https://youtu.be/KnV94u-1wBA


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

A very crunchy locust for Zeus. 

https://youtu.be/fCULpU4xx9Q


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Quick feeding video. 

https://youtu.be/k2YXaYkc2uc


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Little man having a bite to eat. 

https://youtu.be/UM5mRwpVf6c


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

My pair of Tokays have settled & are out more at night. The male has stopped calling at all hours now, & only does so at night. Got to think of names for them!


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

wilkinss77 said:


> My pair of Tokays have settled & are out more at night. The male has stopped calling at all hours now, & only does so at night. Got to think of names for them!


I've got a follower on YouTube who got a female for her male.and he's stopped calling how he's got a missus. His work is done. 

You need names Wilks even if it's Bonnie and Clyde.


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Zeus they're all the bloody same!!!!!!!!

https://youtu.be/Wav4BOmGoC4


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

Basin79 said:


> Zeus they're all the bloody same!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> https://youtu.be/Wav4BOmGoC4




Funny 

You should make gifs or something with all your funny takes on things ... 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)




----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Zeus's tootsies. Not sharp as I wasn't actually focusing on them.


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

I spy with my little eye.................


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)




----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Locusts for Zeus. 

https://youtu.be/_ZDJvCUPvfY


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Morio madness. 

https://youtu.be/VN8cMfi35no


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Although not actually visible on camera this is the first time I've seen Zeus tail wag for food like a leopard gecko. You can still see him shake though. 

https://youtu.be/FSVL07fkdHY


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)




----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

Basin79 said:


> image




Can I use this as my mobile / watch background !!??




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Zincubus said:


> Can I use this as my mobile / watch background !!??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Of course you can Z. It's your mobile and watch.


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

Basin79 said:


> Of course you can Z. It's your mobile and watch.




It’s your photo though ..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Zincubus said:


> It’s your photo though ..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Aye but you're not trying to say it's yours or use it to sell something.


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

Basin79 said:


> Aye but you're not trying to say it's yours or use it to sell something.




It’s only polite to ask ... I’m OLD fashioned 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Zincubus said:


> It’s only polite to ask ... I’m OLD fashioned
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh aye. And I very much appreciate it Z.


----------

